# Induction



## tabbicles (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi all

I am booked in at 37 weeks on Tuesday to be induced -eek! 
Baby growing fine though belly on the large side which is expected. They said that as it's number 2 and my first came early naturally (36 +5 days) then it shouldn't take too long but I hear stories of it taking days! Anyone wAnt to share their experiences? I am looking forward to getting my body back as quite uncomfortable x


----------



## Bloden (Oct 4, 2014)

Good luck tabbicles. I'll be thinking about you on Tuesday. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 5, 2014)

good luck with everything !! soooo exciting 
xx


----------

